# Diy.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Do you do it yourself,or know a man that can?

I do most stuff around the house and garden,can't plaster though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Good with electrics, and got a part 2 technicians certificate in Physics with Electronics, which I managed to do after my chemistry.

Bloody hopeless though at decorating!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I can fit a new light and switch,but the wiring has to be there and the old fitting,so I can see where everything went









Decorating,I live in a new house,so just have to slap on the paint,papering is something I don't like doing but am ok at it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Where you live Griff? I need an electrician at present


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sunny Manchester


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmm.........big call out charge then


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Massive!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

Used to do all that DIY stuff but now just pay people to do it.

To some people its a hobby but to me its a chore


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Agree Neil, & for me it's impossible.

Which is why it P's me off when you arrange a 'professional' to do the work & they let you down 3 bloody times. Good using familiy contact sometimes but


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not a hobby for me,but why pay good money out when you have the skills yourself?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do quite a bit myself (can't plaster either) My dads a sparky so he's shown me most electrical stuff I need to know. My brother has given up his job (sales rep) and now does a handy man sort of thing. Old grannies who don't want to get ripped off by the cowboys etc. All word of moutn he never has advertised. I give him a hand sometimes when he's really pushed. He's in Spain at the moment for the second time this year so it must pay!

I'm embarking on a loft conversion in the spring. may not see much of me on forum once that kicks off!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't worry Paul,I will take good care of the forum with pappy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bloody typical! PG Senior is an electrician, and miles from me!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks like it Yell.com for you Paul


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I love it, do all of it.

I end up working most weekends for cash doing stuff.

Installed a kitchen in Cambden last weekend including, plumbing, electrics, tiling etc.

Doing my own loft conversion and new porch soon........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G,

Nice yer back.









Stop working so fecking hard!









If work gets you what you need, do it.









Me, I listened to complete bollocks all day and still earned a fiver an hour.









I wish I had a skill that is still needed by those prepared to pay for it.

Seems Like Royal Doulton is finaly dead. Wank management has been the curse of the pottery industry over the years. I made over 2,000,000 pieces of Doulton figurines in my time with them and they treated me like ****.

I don't understand this country's industrial death wish.









Shorty works for RDTL and will be out of work before June 2005. Then we will have to live on Â£11,000 a year, ............if I still have a job.

At least, on the dole I may be able to afford to smoke and install digital TV.









No, sorry. I was born in this country, that won't count.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hiya Stan,

Totally agree mate. The country is going mad and if you are born here you account for bugger all these days.....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Garry said:


> Hiya Stan,
> 
> Totally agree mate. The country is going mad and if you are born here you account for bugger all these days.....


 Where shall we move to then?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.........I'd love to know.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, would you believe it. Found someone living near me to install the electric stuff - 40 quid cheaper than the original. So much for family connections..........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one Paul


----------

